# The Wicked One (Decware)



## squeak12 (May 5, 2006)

Anyone know how these do in car applications? Im thinking 2 10" IDQ, IDMax, or something along those lines. I was considering IB but it seems like too much work in a SUV for the gains.










Some info on it if your not familiar.









"The chart above shows the SPL response potential for a pair of 10" Rockford Fosgate woofers (RF108's) in a perfect 4th order enclosure of 10.01 cubic feet. The response is indicated by the blue line in the chart. 

Using the same woofers, the response was measured after installation into this dual band pass horn. The results of that are indicated by the red line in the chart. 

The yellow area represents a serious gain in efficiency between the two enclosures. The dual band pass enclosure is also smaller in size by 1 cubic foot. 

This illustration is very conservative. By watching the impedance vs. frequency response of a ported box it is easy to understand why a properly sized and ported enclosure will offer increased power handling at the frequency of that port. But, the way this horn loaded design works is similar to having several ports working at several frequencies. We call it "a rubber throat" because the "port" if you will, or better spoken- "the mouth" of the horn changes in size and length depending on the frequencies it reproduces. I know this is hard to follow if you're not up on horn loaded enclosures so just remember the following: 

A port resonates at a given frequency determined by the length and diameter of the port, while a horn resonates at a HI frequency and a LO frequency and EVERY frequency between the two. For this reason the woofer is dampened at every frequency between LO and HI. That's why it has such phenomenal accuracy, gain, and bandwidth."


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It is a horn loaded enclosure, they need high pressure at the throat of the horn and low pressure at the mouth. Bass Horns don't work well in a car because a car IS a horn essentially (well the throat of one). As the SPL goes up in a car so does the pressure due to the small internal airspace. Another problem with this is that it is designed to be half or quarter space loaded, meaning on a floor or in a corner. The floor or corner completes the rest of the horn and yeilds a lower cutoff frequency, the mouth of that horn is too small to make ANY appreciable low end and benifit from proper loading in free-space. Sure would be loud outside the car though 

Chad


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember seeing a video of a guy who made a horn-like enclosure using a 6" driver. He had two of them side by side in the back of his hatch (gulf or something similar) and fooled a bunch of die-hard 12" and 15" bass heads. They had no idea they were listening to 6" drivers. One guy thought it was at least a trio of 10"s. I don't think he released his design though...he wanted to sell it to a manufacturer.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Chuyler:
IIRC that would be the guys from Poweredforsound, IIRC, there snailshell. Expensive like 300 for a single 12 though, and they were being really stingy about keeping there design. But they did start some buisness with some box building guy, and made them for a yr or so.......dunno if there still in buisness though.

Would be intresting to try inhome though, but i'm sure you could get the same effect by using a larger driver, well the increase in SPL, etc. But egh ok.


----------



## notacop (Jan 27, 2006)

There is a guy in town here who has a version of that enclosure (built by the local shop) with a pair of 10's I want to say he was using kenwood's highest level 10's but I am not sure. This was a couple years ago and he was running them in the trunk of a bonneville, he hit 152 legal on the dash on an audiocontrol mic. He had problems with frying subs though since you could not really hear the sub bottoming out. Then you have to basically tear apart the enclosure to get it replaced. he also went through 3 or 4 versions of that enclosure before getting to one that really worked. The shop took it on as kind of a pet project just to show how much they could get out of 2 10's.

i am not sure if the details are on the net or not. but the guys name was Dave Lewis and the shop was Benchmark Auto Sound and Security in springfield il.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

> The shop took it on as kind of a pet project just to show how much they could get out of 2 10's.


See that's just it. You have this huge box that weighs a ton just so you can get more sound out of 2 10's. A sealed box for 4 10's could probably hit 152 and weigh half as much and take up 1/2 the space.

If you want bass...get 12"s or 15"s. If you want a pet project...try building some of these exotic boxes.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> See that's just it. You have this huge box that weighs a ton just so you can get more sound out of 2 10's. A sealed box for 4 10's could probably hit 152 and weigh half as much and take up 1/2 the space.
> 
> If you want bass...get 12"s or 15"s. If you want a pet project...try building some of these exotic boxes.


x2 I want to build a WO to use as an experimental HT subwoofer enclosure. From reading the forum there, it appears you can obtain good results with very inexpensive subs.

I built a series tuned, three chamber, compounded loaded, 6th order bandpass using two TangBand 6.5" subs. It had unbelievable output for two 6.5" drivers but it literally took up three quarters of the back seat of my truck and took two people to carry it.


----------



## squeak12 (May 5, 2006)

Ill continue looking then. I just want to try something new since Im tired of just a normal box install.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I built this enclosure, but scaled down, in 01 and put it in my neon. I used a pair of 8" RF DVC subs in it. With a $25 400watt max amp from the flea market I hit 134.9. Once I added a halfway decent amp I was in the mid 140's. I know one guy who had a full size version with two 8" and a 2000wrms amp (I forget the brand but I think it might have been zapco) who was hitting 152 on dash.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I've seen horn loaded subs mentioned here and there. All I can say is have fun. From what little I've come across, the box desing has to be exact(specific wall lengths/angles) and apparently some speakers work and others don't in this type of design. I'm not sure what the speaker requirements would be; it was just mention in previous posts. As well, I've generally seen this done using smaller drivers, say 4" to 6.5" woofers, I'm sure because of size constraints as many of you have mentioned.

It would be a fun project to do.



Anybody up for buidling an uber-large version using say 15"s, built in the bed of a pickup truck? (figure you'd need about the full bed size for it, lol)


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Holy god, that would be one hell of a SPL monster....a huge WickedOne box in the rear of the truck with a pair of 15's or 18's.....with the open mouth in the cutout of the cab for sound.....wow.


----------



## squeak12 (May 5, 2006)

mvw2 said:


> I've seen horn loaded subs mentioned here and there. All I can say is have fun. From what little I've come across, the box desing has to be exact(specific wall lengths/angles) and apparently some speakers work and others don't in this type of design. I'm not sure what the speaker requirements would be; it was just mention in previous posts. As well, I've generally seen this done using smaller drivers, say 4" to 6.5" woofers, I'm sure because of size constraints as many of you have mentioned.
> 
> It would be a fun project to do.
> 
> ...


IIRC, you need to adjust the rear, sealed chamber to the subs specs in a 4th order box, which Im sure many people dont.


----------



## freelancegypsy (Dec 27, 2020)

mvw2 said:


> I've seen horn loaded subs mentioned here and there. All I can say is have fun. From what little I've come across, the box desing has to be exact(specific wall lengths/angles) and apparently some speakers work and others don't in this type of design. I'm not sure what the speaker requirements would be; it was just mention in previous posts. As well, I've generally seen this done using smaller drivers, say 4" to 6.5" woofers, I'm sure because of size constraints as many of you have mentioned.
> 
> It would be a fun project to do.
> 
> ...


idk about a horn, but back in the late 90s we did a 94 s-10 bed, series-tune 6th order, two low chambers along the sides, port in the rear center firing forward thru six alpine 15s in sets of 3 facing each other, angled 7 degrees up and 4 degrees opening like a throat into the high tuned port. wasn't the original pan but with the windows down to the a-pillar intersection the cab acted like a quasi-8th chamber and would send 32hz across a football field! keep in mind in 95-96, being able to hit 32 at full tilt was stupid impressive... one of those hit by lightningtwice type of happy accidents.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Or just buy one ready made... we used these for Air Shows in the early 90s and they are still used today for arena shows. My captain in the Air Force put two of these in the MSgt's 3/4 ton panel van and cut the experiment short at about half volume when the outside walls started coming loose from the structural supports (no sound deadening and an old van.)


https://www.danleysoundlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/TH-812-spec-sheet1.pdf


Get a couple DC Audio Amps Strapped together, fill the bed with batteries and make the kiddies scream!


----------

